# Wedding Bells for Datu Ric



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 1, 2002)

I went to Datu Jornales' wedding this past weekend and I had a blast! I got to see some old friends and meet some new ones. There was even a dance troop there. I will be putting pics up soon. I wish Ric & Wendy all the best!

Tim Hartman
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 1, 2002)

I remember going out to dance clubs with him after training at the Michigan camps--he was quite the dancer! Congratulations Mr. and Mrs. Jornales!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

What's he up to these days? How is his martial arts program going?


----------

